# New Dog Food!



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

So happy! my trial size bag of acana pacifica came today! and OMG did the dogs gobble it down!  lol they love it! only after finding this website did i discover that bakers is really bad! over here we are made to believe that its the best! i feel so cheated! :foxes15: but now im very happy as they are on something thats good for them!  will post pics when get more internet tommorow  x


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy is on Acana at the moment. I just buy the trial bags, because they last her so long and it stays fresh! Lol.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Charlotte~ said:


> Daisy is on Acana at the moment. I just buy the trial bags, because they last her so long and it stays fresh! Lol.


lol i got the trail one today and its already half gone! well thats what happens when you also have to feed a collie


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Charlotte~ said:


> Daisy is on Acana at the moment. I just buy the trial bags, because they last her so long and it stays fresh! Lol.


also what flavor is daisy on? cause i was thinking maybe trying diffrent ones to find one they like best?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is such great news! Their nutrition is extremely important. A lot of people either do not know or do not care what they feed their animals. Good for you to try something better for your little ones!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> That is such great news! Their nutrition is extremely important. A lot of people either do not know or do not care what they feed their animals. Good for you to try something better for your little ones!!


thank you! im totally shocked! pippi (our collie) is sooo fussy! she refuses to eat anything! my mum got her on bakers think it was the best  and normally it will take MONTHS for her to eat new food! but shes eating this no problem! im so happy  x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm an advocate for Acana Pacifica as you may know. Why Pacifica exactly and 
not other kinds? Because I've had literally 100% success with it with ALL of my
rescues, no matter what condition or allergy they had. If you decide to stick
with Acana I strongly recommend Pacifica, unless of course your baby is allergic
to fish, which is pretty rare compared to other allergies. Important things to
remember when feeding Acana, do not switch the flavors around often, feed
VERY small amounts it is high in protein and wholesome ingredients therefore
your dog's system holds on to most of it instead of just pooping it all out.
Diarrhea for up to 3 days max is normal if you did not switch from one food to
the other properly(meaning half and half, slowly). If diarrhea persists you are
probably feeding too much. Feed a tiny bit less than what is recommended on
the bag. And don't worry about switching to other varieties of Acana, your pup
will be more than happy with the same kind, it is easier on her system as well.
You can always spice things up once in a while by adding a little fish oil, plain
yogurt, or raw egg.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I'm an advocate for Acana Pacifica as you may know. Why Pacifica exactly and
> not other kinds? Because I've had literally 100% success with it with ALL of my
> rescues, no matter what condition or allergy they had. If you decide to stick
> with Acana I strongly recommend Pacifica, unless of course your baby is allergic
> ...


thank you  i was wondering would it be a good idea to also feed a high quality wet food too? even if it was just for my collie?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

No Shannon, it's not necessary at all. You can add a bit of water to the dry food
if you like, to help ease digestion. Also if either one of your dogs does get tummy 
issues you can add a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to their Acana, 
it'll harden their stool like magic, and most dogs love the flavor too.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> No Shannon, it's not necessary at all. You can add a bit of water to the dry food
> if you like, to help ease digestion. Also if either one of your dogs does get tummy
> issues you can add a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to their Acana,
> it'll harden their stool like magic, and most dogs love the flavor too.


ok thank you  x


----------



## JANIE (Feb 8, 2012)

I will very, very respectfully disagree with LS.  I'm of the camp that believes in mixing up protein sources. While I think Pacifica is awesome (and, given the choice between it qand some of the crap out there, I would feed pacifica everytime), I personally find it unnatural for a dog to only eat fish. In the wild, fish might be a protein source occasionally but not a staple (my cousin is a researcher who used to study wolves). 

My dog has been on Acana since he was a baby. 

Now, I'm not disagreeing that staying with Pacifica has worked for LS, not at all. And I'm glad it's worked for her. And for any dog with sensitivities sticking with one thing might be best. But I do think that since it's the same line, my opinion is that changing protein sources won't hurt. We switch every single bag each time (and also throw in a bag of Orijin every once in a while, but my dog gets walked 2 hours a day and competes in agility so I personally feel he can handle it).

Good luck!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

JANIE said:


> I will very, very respectfully disagree with LS.  I'm of the camp that believes in mixing up protein sources. While I think Pacifica is awesome (and, given the choice between it qand some of the crap out there, I would feed pacifica everytime), I personally find it unnatural for a dog to only eat fish. In the wild, fish might be a protein source occasionally but not a staple (my cousin is a researcher who used to study wolves).
> 
> My dog has been on Acana since he was a baby.
> 
> ...


thank you , i think i will try another bag of another flavour and if it goes well then i will switch every once in a while if not i will stick with this flavour especialy as i found i cant get canned pumpkin in the UK well not where i am  lol  x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> No Shannon, it's not necessary at all. You can add a bit of water to the dry food
> if you like, to help ease digestion. Also if either one of your dogs does get tummy
> issues you can add a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to their Acana,
> it'll harden their stool like magic, and most dogs love the flavor too.


That's what i do add some water for my Sheltie,who is old and has a funny tummy sometimes.Not sure we can get canned pumpkin here in Uk ?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

michele said:


> That's what i do add some water for my Sheltie,who is old and has a funny tummy sometimes.Not sure we can get canned pumpkin here in Uk ?


nope i checked we cant  lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

theshanman97 said:


> nope i checked we cant  lol


That's a shame,would come in handy:foxes15:


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

michele said:


> That's a shame,would come in handy:foxes15:


i know! :foxes15: it seems over here we dont really have alot of good stuff for dogs lol like im having to order the dog food from USA!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

theshanman97 said:


> i know! :foxes15: it seems over here we dont really have alot of good stuff for dogs lol like im having to order the dog food from USA!


Are you getting it from Zooplus ? also look at Amazon (i get Ziwi /P from them ) no P&P


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

oh cool! i will go look on there now! i been getting it from viovet lol its really expensive postage!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> also what flavor is daisy on? cause i was thinking maybe trying diffrent ones to find one they like best?


I rotate with each bag. She's on Grasslands at the moment. 



theshanman97 said:


> i know! :foxes15: it seems over here we dont really have alot of good stuff for dogs lol like im having to order the dog food from USA!


You can get Acana from the UK. I get it from here ;
ACANA Biologically Appropriate Dog and Cat Food | Acana Pet Foods .co.uk


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Charlotte~ said:


> I rotate with each bag. She's on Grasslands at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny thing is i was just looking at the site! problem is i can only do paypal and dont think they accept that


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Janie I agree with you. I think switching every two bags for example is fine, 
but switching one day this one day that is not good, that is what I meant. It is
different than with raw for example, their tummies need time to adjust. My three
are raw fed, but the rescues stick mostly to Acana Pacifica because many come
here with skin irritations or bowel movement issues and need a consistent detox
so to speak, in order to eliminate other allergens.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

michele said:


> That's what i do add some water for my Sheltie,who is old and has a funny tummy sometimes.Not sure we can get canned pumpkin here in Uk ?



I can't remember right now exactly the names, but there are other canned
veggies you can use, I think it was squash and something else. Tracy might
remember, we were all chatting about it a while back. It is basically the fiber
that helps the tummy, so any vegetable in that family should do the trick.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You _can_ get canned pumpkin in the UK, when my dogs had tummy troubles, someone on here very kindly posted a link. (You will have to look through my old threads to find it lol!) I used some boiled butternut squash as it was all I could get that night, and it did the trick. I froze the rest in an ice cube tray, so it's ready in case I need it again.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you ~LS~ for the pumpkin tip. Handy information indeed. 

I have been looking for a new dry food since Royal Canin changed their formula and now lists corn as the first ingrediant. So I think I'll be checking out the Acana Pacifica or other Acana. Is the kibble little enough for little chis to eat comfortably?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Vampy Vera said:


> Thank you ~LS~ for the pumpkin tip. Handy information indeed.
> 
> I have been looking for a new dry food since Royal Canin changed their formula and now lists corn as the first ingrediant. So I think I'll be checking out the Acana Pacifica or other Acana. Is the kibble little enough for little chis to eat comfortably?



It really is a miracle tip! 
Acana Pacifica I fed to Chi pups and tiny adults no problem. The kibble is much lager 
than Royal Canin Chi or Royal Canin Small breed, but it is easy to bite through.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wicked Pixie said:


> You _can_ get canned pumpkin in the UK, when my dogs had tummy troubles, someone on here very kindly posted a link. (You will have to look through my old threads to find it lol!) I used some boiled butternut squash as it was all I could get that night, and it did the trick. I froze the rest in an ice cube tray, so it's ready in case I need it again.


Thanks i'll have a look



Vampy Vera said:


> Thank you ~LS~ for the pumpkin tip. Handy information indeed.
> 
> I have been looking for a new dry food since Royal Canin changed their formula and now lists corn as the first ingrediant. So I think I'll be checking out the Acana Pacifica or other Acana. Is the kibble little enough for little chis to eat comfortably?


My tiny one manages to crunch them ok


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Cool! I'll look for it this weekend.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Vampy Vera said:


> Cool! I'll look for it this weekend.


 it is VERY good  x


----------

